# B........F......................



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi girls

Did a test today and got my 1st   Woooooohooooooooooooooo!!!!

We are over the moon and in total shock! Dh is taking me out to dinner tonight to celebrate.

I wamted to say a big thanks to all you girls. You have been such a help during both tx's. I hope you all get your dreams.

Too excited to type....will keep u posted

Alexia xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

on your     

Enjoy your evening of celebrating 

xxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Fan bloomin tastic!    

Well done hunny! 

Have a lovely time celebrating - everyone in the restaurant will be wondering why you're both wearing big grins!!!!

Oh and remember - there are certain foods that are a no-no on the menu for you now young lady! 

Lou
XXX


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Congratulations Alexia so very happy for you, you did it!!! All the very best hun   Have a fab evening!!! Maria xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Well done Alexia!!!  

May you have a safe happy and healthy pregnancy.

Enjoy your celebration tonight.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Congratulations Alexia - fantastic news honey


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Congratulations!  Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

T xx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

HUGE CONGRADULATIONS HUNNIE!!!!
Your going to be a mammy!!!!
Its will take u sum timwe to get ur head pulled around the fact ur going to have a baby,still isnt drummed into my head yet,until i feel the little tinker kickin me and reminding me   Well done hunnie!!!
Enjoy dinner out tonight hun order extra portions cos ur feeding for TWO!!!!
Love kelly


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

congratulations hun fantastic news
love lea-Anne x


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I'm so happy for you and DH, you must just be over the moon.
Sending you so much love and     for a healthy pregnancy!!

Love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

fantastic news hun         Well done

Luv sally x x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Great news hun 



T xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Congratulations hun!!!!                                         

I knew it would be a good one! So pleased for you and dh. 

Enjoy the next 8 months..... the fun begins now!!!

xxxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Alexia,

well done you!!  congratulations, here's to a happy and healthy 8 months ahead   

(p.s. tip to save a bit of money - get your first scan done on the NHS if you can (Lister charge quite a bit for the first pg scan) - if you have one at around 7 weeks you should see a heart beat so you won't have to go back for another one before the 12 week one..  You can then just forward a copy of the scan to the Lister for their records)

Helen xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Alexia and DH

on your 1st

   

You both must be on  

Enjoy your evening

Have a happy and healthy pregnancy

Love Emxx​


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks girlies for all ur kind words

You have all been such gems since i joined, i just hope u all get ur dreams.

We are srill in complete shock and disbelief!! Its gonna take a while to get used to.!!!

I will keep u posted and i will be keeping up to date with u guys.

Lots a love  
Alexia x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Awwww Alexia

This is fanflippingtastic hunny. So happy for you hunny,enjoy every single second    

Kelly x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Woo hooo 

CONGRATULATIONS!!

Carrie


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Yay, so pleased for you and DP 

Big congrats.

Nic x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi alexia what great news!

Kate xx


----------

